# Pretty in Pink! Yes more baby photos!



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So this weekend on Sunday .. the babies are 8 weeks old! Oh my where has the time gone? Ive been soo busy with these little monsters! So heres some photos for you all!  Please enjoy! It took a while lol

New camera + puppies = a whole lotta fun! 

Little Bo:
(He weighs a whole 330grams  )


























Isnt this too big mum?









Hide me .. now!









Oh jeez ill just eat it 









Daisy to follow ....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisy:

Oh ill keep still mum promise!









Hey whered they all go?









Hmm can i eat this?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Fine i wont 

























Dustin to Follow ...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Ive been soo busy with these little monsters! .


MONSTERS??
how interesting..... I love Monsters......... send them my way 

LOL :toothy4:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dustin:

Hey wats missing?









Oh found you nomnomnom

















Ok ill be still!

















Harvey to follow! ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Harvey :

























I have loads of Hopper so heres the first few ...


























To continue ...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

More Hopper:


















































Luke & Mimi on Page 2


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks for the update,i see Hopper is more beautiful as he gets older


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

They are all such GORGEOUS pups! 
Thank you so very very much for taking the time to share these puppies lives (so far!) with all of us! It has been so much fun watching them all grow up and I really appreciate all the time you spent to do that. 
Little Bo and Daisy are just precious.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lastly Luke:









































And Little Mimi (She wasnt very photogenic today!)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh thanks for the update,i see Hopper is more beautiful as he gets older


Thank you Michele! He certainly is handsome  Hes going to be such a gorgeous boy! 



LovesMyPups said:


> They are all such GORGEOUS pups!
> Thank you so very very much for taking the time to share these puppies lives (so far!) with all of us! It has been so much fun watching them all grow up and I really appreciate all the time you spent to do that.
> Little Bo and Daisy are just precious.


Thank you!! Its ok i like to share and see people enjoy what i experience every day!


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Oh they are all so precious your place must be so much fun right now!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww they are all so cute.You can send Harvey and Dustin my way lol.I love them all but them are my two favs.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!!! i seriously wish i could have Hopper!!
He just gets better every day!
They are all sooo bloomin cute though.
Cant believe they are 8 weeks old already too!!

Have they all got homes now?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg! I want Hopper! <3 They are too precious.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are just precious, I bet you have alot of fun with them.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Robyn--these are some amazing pictures. You did very well getting them to pose and all of that. They came out great and the puppies are just adorable. I can't get over how much the wee black one favours the mum !! So sweet !!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

8 weeks already!!! I can't believe it!!!! They are looking fabulous! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OH loook they're so cute.. lets not give them to anyone and we can have one each here haha.. I'll have Dustin i think.. but then i like Bo coz he reminds me of Verbena!! Hopper is hot..he's gonna be a sexy little pup with attitude!!!

When are they going to their 'homes' grrr and i think Ethels name change was a good idea.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so adorable I love them all !


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I NEED Hopper !!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I NEED Hopper !!!


No no no, you have Kirby. I need Hopper. lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry he was mine !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG they are cuter every time i see them. Soo sweet. I wouldnt be able to let any o them leave if it was me!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Sooooooooooooo cute, Now if I PM you my address how soon can they come and stay? :coolwink:

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

8 weeks already time has flown, i remember waiting for tulula and the time just seemed to drag lol, sorry daisydoo dustin is mine lol, they are all so cute


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

charm chi baby said:


> Oh they are all so precious your place must be so much fun right now!


Fun is not the word at the moment  lol Yes its great until Hopper wants to bite your toes! lol



FBRaRrN said:


> Aww they are all so cute.You can send Harvey and Dustin my way lol.I love them all but them are my two favs.


Ok ill get them shipped today  lol Thank you!



Terri said:


> OMG!!! i seriously wish i could have Hopper!!
> He just gets better every day!
> They are all sooo bloomin cute though.
> Cant believe they are 8 weeks old already too!!
> ...


Thank you! I know so quick! Only Daisy has found a proper home yet ive had a lot of timewasters! 



YoQuiero said:


> Omg! I want Hopper! <3 They are too precious.


Thank you! 



Jesslan said:


> They're so beautiful!


Thank you!  



Tanna said:


> They are just precious, I bet you have alot of fun with them.


Thank you! Oh yes we do  lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rubia said:


> Oh Robyn--these are some amazing pictures. You did very well getting them to pose and all of that. They came out great and the puppies are just adorable. I can't get over how much the wee black one favours the mum !! So sweet !!


Thank you Rubia  
Oh no it took me ages and i have a lot of outtakes!! 
Hopper is a stunner! 



Guess said:


> 8 weeks already!!! I can't believe it!!!! They are looking fabulous! x


I know!! Thank you! x



Daisydoo said:


> OH loook they're so cute.. lets not give them to anyone and we can have one each here haha.. I'll have Dustin i think.. but then i like Bo coz he reminds me of Verbena!! Hopper is hot..he's gonna be a sexy little pup with attitude!!!
> 
> When are they going to their 'homes' grrr and i think Ethels name change was a good idea.


Haha Well if i cant find him a new appropriate home ; i think im being too picky! Then he can go live with you! lol Thank you hes going to be gorgeous! x



crawlin said:


> aww so adorable I love them all !


Thank you! 



Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I NEED Hopper !!!





Terri said:


> No no no, you have Kirby. I need Hopper. lol





michele said:


> Sorry he was mine !


Haha now now! Theres enough to go around  But only one Hopper! haha Thanks everyone! 



rache said:


> OMG they are cuter every time i see them. Soo sweet. I wouldnt be able to let any o them leave if it was me!


Thank you! Its hard finding homes, ive had visitors that ive had to send away because i dont agree with how they want to raise them but theyre my babies so aww well  lol x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> No no no, you have Kirby. I need Hopper. lol



Noooo I have an 'odd' number of Chi's so I need him more


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Milosmummy said:


> Sooooooooooooo cute, Now if I PM you my address how soon can they come and stay? :coolwink:
> 
> They are all so beautiful!


Haha Theyre not ready to leave for 2 weeks yet! Then Daisy is staying for longer so i'll still be having fun  Thank you! 



tulula's mum said:


> 8 weeks already time has flown, i remember waiting for tulula and the time just seemed to drag lol, sorry daisydoo dustin is mine lol, they are all so cute


I know hasnt it just Tracey!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Noooo I have an 'odd' number of Chi's so I need him more


Well ... he would match Fizzy Dave nicely


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I think he is a mini Kirby ( THATS why I need him  :coolwink: )


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I think he is a mini Kirby ( THATS why I need him  :coolwink: )


That's why I NEED him, you know i want a mini Kirby.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow Hopper is really loved! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopper is still my favorite! I like Mimi too! They are all beautiful. Gorgeous pups.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Hopper is still my favorite! I like Mimi too! They are all beautiful. Gorgeous pups.


Thank you Tracy!  Hopper is going to be a very handsome man! Mimi isnt so cute in her photos! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are all so gorgeous! What sweet wee faces. :love7: Thanks for taking the time to share the pics with us.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

foggy said:


> They are all so gorgeous! What sweet wee faces. :love7: Thanks for taking the time to share the pics with us.


Thank you! No problem! I know some people dont agree but i love sharing with those who do!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, the babies are growing up. :love7: I will take Hopper along with everyone else. Poor fella' has a lot of traveling to do. :lol: I still like Luke and Ethel too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Fizzy chihuahua*

NO NO you have 8,i only have 1 chi so really need another,Simba is too old to play with Lily,only the cat plays with her and that's only when she's awake (The cat )


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

They are all so cute...but I think Hopper might take the prize for cutest!

Jenna


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

4syth said:


> They are all so cute...but I think Hopper might take the prize for cutest!
> 
> Jenna


Thank you!  Everyone seems to have Hopper-itus! lol He is a stunner i must say


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg!! Hopper gets more and more adorable everytime you post pics!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> Omg!! Hopper gets more and more adorable everytime you post pics!!


Haha Thank you Leah! Hes so naughty, he starts all the trouble! lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love them all they are soooo cute


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Love them all they are soooo cute


Thank you!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my post vanished  

i have to say i am a mimi fan now lol , i still think harvey is spunky but my gosh mimi is growing into a gorgeous girl  , her little face is so gorgeous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> my post vanished
> 
> i have to say i am a mimi fan now lol , i still think harvey is spunky but my gosh mimi is growing into a gorgeous girl  , her little face is so gorgeous


Thank you! She resemebles your little girl a bit i think with her colour! 
Harvey is a bit ugly bless him  lol
I hope Mimni turns out into what i want i think shes making good tracks, but doesnt like her photos being taken!


----------

